# Выбор клиники



## Tropheus (11 Ноя 2006)

В Москве довольно много клиник предлагающих консервативное лечение позвоночника. Помогите выбрать профессионалов для комплексного лечения грыжи МПД 8мм. Что скажете про:
- Клиника позвоночника при ФЛЦ спортивной медицины
- Клиника Каминского
- Доктор Белянкин
- Доктор Евдокименко
- Доктор Шашников

Не хочется ошибиться однако.
Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Tropheus (15 Ноя 2006)

Непонятно почему такое пренебрежение к новичкам. Разве нельзя просто перечислить адреса. Очень нужно. Для чего тогда форум?
Или намыльте мне на 0-0-7@nm.ru


----------



## Admin (15 Ноя 2006)

Вот список клиник: https://www.medhouse.ru/forum17/

Что касается выбора клиники... 

На мой взгляд здесь Вам самим нужно определиться, почитав отзывы о клиниках. Везде свои плюсы и минусы


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (16 Ноя 2006)

Tropheus написал(а):
			
		

> Непонятно почему такое пренебрежение к новичкам. Разве нельзя просто перечислить адреса. Очень нужно. Для чего тогда форум?
> Или намыльте мне на 0-0-7@nm.ru



Извините, что я и коллеги не сразу ответили, так как не всегда есть возможность выкроить время. Никакого пренебрежения к вам не было, если вам так показалось ещё раз сореньки. 

Что касается вопроса, что вам выбрать, то касательно врачей - он не корректен, так как врач не должен давать оценку работе коллег, эта оценка может быть тенденциозна и предвзята. Лучше поспрашивайте больных кто, где лечился и каков результат.


----------



## Helen (16 Ноя 2006)

В свою очередь я так же хотела согласиться с Игорем, что Вы задали вопрос, на который никто Вам не ответит - как выбрать самого лучшего врача, или самую лучшую методику, или самую лучшую клинику...

Дать сравнительную оценку - не думаю, что кто-либо согласится, а если и согласится - то как поверить какому-либо мнению, на каком основании, на каких критериях...

Лучше расскажите о Вашей проблеме, как можно подробнее, и специалисты нашего форума дадут возможные советы и рекомендации, и Вы убедитесь, что о пренебрежении к новичкам Вы зря подумали.


----------

